# SLI on AMD 990FX & 990X motherboards



## Benny Boy

http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/36743/nvidia-allow-sli-amd-990fx-990x-motherboards


----------



## StrangleHold

We will see. I still have my suspicions if this is true or not. Like how the story goes that it was (Nvidia) that has finally agreed to let SLI run on AMD chipsets. B/S! Nvidia has always wanted to let it happen. (More Nvidia card sales) It was AMD that said no to SLI on AMD chipset. Nvidia SLI on AMD chipsets, plus taking away sales of AMD video cards? If anything it was Nvidia seeing the performance of Zambezi on engineering samples and are in the begging mode.


----------



## Benny Boy

StrangleHold said:


> It was AMD that said no to SLI on AMD chipset. Nvidia SLI on AMD chipsets, plus taking away sales of AMD video cards? If anything it was Nvidia seeing the performance of Zambezi on engineering samples and are in the begging mode.


ah-ha! Seems like there would have to be a change to the cards or the mb. 
Common sence would say that AMD would want more of a benifit than the one gained from allowing consumers to SLI. From a company (AMD) standpoint, getting more of a foot-in-the-door, or getting the opps to change something, may be of more benifit than 'change our design to maybe get a few customers that will only run those cards.'


----------



## Russ88765

Woohoo!!!! Does this mean my board(with the am3+ bios update) will be able to do it?


----------



## StrangleHold

If the story is true, its only on the 900 series chipsets. So its not going to be for the 700/800 chipsets.


I feel like Nvidia is getting squeezed. Since Intel and AMD basically put them out of the chipset business. For Nvidia, Intel was easy since they dont make a standalone video card. Intel gets paid from Nvidia to let it happen, board manufactuers pay Nvidia to let it happen. Nvidia sell more cards and Intel sells more boards, win/win.

AMD is a different story. True they might sell a few more boards for people that want SLI. But at the same time lose AMD video card sells. For the right price AMD would do it. But I doubt that Nvidia would want to pay AMD money. Would be like giving your enemy money to buy more arms.


----------



## salvage-this

While I agree with what StrangleHold has been saying I really hope this is true.


----------



## Russ88765

My first thought was it would produce twice as many video card sales, what with the curiosity to test sli vs crossfire now. It might not affect everyone though if 990x/fx boards are priced too high. Or maybe it's a limited time deal to get in on like the 6950 to 6970 flash.


----------



## StrangleHold

If Intel ever comes out with the replacement for Larrabee and have their own stand alone video card. AMD and Intel making their own CPU/Chipset/Video Card. Nvidia will end up like a stray dog thats doing tricks for food.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

I am also dubious of this i read this story a little while ago and I still haven't heard whether it is confirmed or not, doesn't seem like there is much evidence to go on tbh.


----------



## tech savvy

they might be playing it slick.I think there doing this to get people into the AMD plateforms,as there are more people out there that have intel base systems(AMD is trying to keep the playing field equal).Once AMD lauches its new 990FX and 900X boards, there hoping alot on intel base users will see that it offers SLi and do the jump over to try/test out AMD(if there new to AMD).But than I believe that there going to stop it after the 990FX and the 990X release.Hopefuly AMD pulled the users it was after,maybe level the playing field?


----------



## Benny Boy

For AMD itt would increase mb/cpu sales, but as mentioned it would dilute vc sales. I also, think that nvidia would have to cough up a little dough to make it worth it. With nv's increased sales they could probly do that.

It says "only by those who also make SLI-enabled Intel boards, and not AMD exclusive companies". If it's done, I wonder if the mb's would be one or the other or, both-like that MSI mb.(the Force i think)


----------



## Russ88765

This is perhaps unrelated, but they got am3+ motherboards on sale now(newegg for some reason labeled it as am3 instead whoops). Still using the 8xx series chipsets it looks like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3463938&SID=


----------



## StrangleHold

Benny Boy said:


> It says "only by those who also make SLI-enabled Intel boards, and not AMD exclusive companies". If it's done, I wonder if the mb's would be one or the other or, both-like that MSI mb.(the Force i think)


 
Hum, if its true that means not on Gigabyte or Asus, not really sure about MSI. Pretty sure Asrock or Foxconn is not. All it means is companies that have agreements with AMD not to alter any spec. of the chipset or processors and they get first bids and deals on engineering samples and sales. If this is so, they are bypassing AMD and getting with their non AMD exclusive companies that have no agreement with AMD.  



Russ88765 said:


> This is perhaps unrelated, but they got am3+ motherboards on sale now(newegg for some reason labeled it as am3 instead whoops). Still using the 8xx series chipsets it looks like: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3463938&SID=


 
Gigabyte AM3+ boards are there Rev. 3.1 boards with the Black AM3+ socket.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=10&p=2&v=26


----------



## Benny Boy

StrangleHold said:


> If this is so, they are bypassing AMD and getting with their non AMD exclusive companies that have no agreement with AMD.


 And that, goes along with "it agreed to a loophole."

lol @ Russ, are you on crack today?


----------



## linkin

This is a win-win situation for AMD and Nvidia. AMD sells more boards and thus CPU's (less money for intel) and Nvidia sells more GPU's (less money for AMD)

They are all trying to screw each other over 

Related: ASRock is now selling 800 series motherboard with AM3+ sockets


----------



## Benny Boy

Here's AM3+ on that ASrock. I wonder how long before someone breaks of that AM3 pin to see what happens.

http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/ASRock-AM3-Bulldozer-Motherboard-Gets-Listed-in-Japan-3.jpg/


----------



## StrangleHold

Benny Boy said:


> Here's AM3+ on that ASrock. I wonder how long before someone breaks of that AM3 pin to see what happens.
> 
> http://news.softpedia.com/newsImage/ASRock-AM3-Bulldozer-
> Motherboard-Gets-Listed-in-Japan-3.jpg/


 
Been thinking about that. lol. Not the Asrock board in the link, But Bulldozer fitting a AM3 socket. 

The way I see it fitting a AM3 socket is this. Its true that the AM3+ socket has one extra pin hole. But not AMD or anybody else has said the CPU itself has the extra pin. Case solved. 

Could be the Zambezi II (which suppost to be released in 2012) will have a extra pin, that way AMD doesnt have to update the socket again.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

StrangleHold said:


> Could be the Zambezi II (which suppost to be released in 2012) will have a extra pin, that way AMD doesnt have to update the socket again.




That could certainly be true but I wonder why not many other mobo manufacturers has said their am3 boards will support am3+.

Either way I love AMD for always trying remain backwards compatible, maybe it is to help us as the users or maybe it is because of some kind of business strategy but either way it is great, I hate intel constantly changing sockets, makes me never want to buy them really.


----------



## StrangleHold

innercx said:


> That could certainly be true but I wonder why not many other mobo manufacturers has said their am3 boards will support am3+.


 
Could be a double sided issue. 

Take Asus, saying for customer support they are updating the bios on some AM3 boards for Zambezi (being the good guy). Behind doors it because board sales have dropped, because people are waiting for AM3+ and they want to get rid of inventory. People that already own the boards are just getting a free ride.

Where Gigabyte is releasing a Rev. 3.1 of AM3 boards with a AM3+ socket and taking a hit on existing AM3 boards. I say customers will be better off in the long run with a true AM3+ socket.

Two different ways of getting rid of 700/800 chipsets boards till the 900 series comes out.


----------



## Benny Boy

For sales, AM3+ has to leave an out for at least 800 it would seem. Otherwise if only a couple select boards and AM3+, sales wouldn't be that great. Allowing more would help sales by those that would first get the chip instead of waiting to get both at once. 

Lano released
http://www.techspot.com/news/43137-amd-starts-shipping-32nm-llano-apus-to-oem-partners.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-llano-apu-zacate-brazos,12515.html


----------



## linkin

Benny Boy said:


> For sales, AM3+ has to leave an out for at least 800 it would seem. Otherwise if only a couple select boards and AM3+, sales wouldn't be that great. Allowing more would help sales by those that would first get the chip instead of waiting to get both at once.
> 
> Lano released
> http://www.techspot.com/news/43137-amd-starts-shipping-32nm-llano-apus-to-oem-partners.html
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/amd-llano-apu-zacate-brazos,12515.html



As soon as I can find a decent 990 board, I'm buying one


----------



## Benny Boy

"support for both Nvidia's SLI and AMD CrossfireX ”
http://www.fudzilla.com/motherboard/item/22858-asus-crosshair-v-formula-detailed
http://www.amdzone.com/


----------



## StrangleHold

4 way SLI, seems to be happening.


----------



## Benny Boy

Looks like it. Pretty good stuff. Seems overkill to me tho. I'd have to have a mb a awful long time to consider 4 gpu's instead of 1 or 2.


----------

